# Link in neuem Fenster öffnen



## Rodney (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,

bin in HTML noch ziemlicher , wie kann ich mit einem link erreichen dass die zielseite in einem neuen fenster was eine bestimmte breite und höhe hat geöffnet wird

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Fabian H (29. Oktober 2003)

Suchen!
Hatten wir schon oft genug (wenn ich micht recht dran erinnere, dann sogar erst gestern  )

```
<a href="deinedatei.html"
 onClick="window.open('deinedatei.html', '_blank', 'width=100,height=200'); return false;">
klick</a>
```

Siehe auch:
http://www.selfhtml.net/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


----------

